# Sat, July 30 at Black Jungle in MA



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks, 

Hope you all can make it up for Black Jungle's Frog Frenzy. Should be a good mid-summer gathering!

New England Frog Frenzy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hope to be there, Rich and Mike always throw a great meet


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds great. One more reason for me to move out there lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like I need to make a road trip!


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

eos said:


> Looks like I need to make a road trip!


Same here haha.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am planning to be there


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be away... crap. Well, at least I'll be in Fiji!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

long ass Flight Mitch, but enjoy the divign if you get a chance, i will be out there in October, week in HI and a few days in Fiji


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Julio said:


> long ass Flight Mitch, but enjoy the divign if you get a chance, i will be out there in October, week in HI and a few days in Fiji


Nice, Hawaii is amazing. Haven't been the Fiji before... this is my first time. Are you PADI certified?


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

I'd love to go, but roughly 95% of their plants are not for sale which is a huge deal for me....


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Aww! I'll be up in maine that weekend. 
But I'll make a day trip to turner's falls soon after to make up for it. 
The drive out west is beautiful!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm going out there tomorrow, and I'll also try to get out there on the 30th.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh! I'll will try and be there! Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi,

You might be surprised at our new plant selection. Many of those plants that have been off limits in the past are now being propagated to a small degree. By the way, I think that 95% is just a little bit exaggerated.

See ya,
Mike


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mapp said:


> Aww! *I'll be up in maine that weekend. *
> But I'll make a day trip to turner's falls soon after to make up for it.
> The drive out west is beautiful!


Oh gawd. Are we related? I'm supposed to do a family meet up in Maine that same weekend.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I can try and make it that weekend. I need an excuse for a road trip


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Dartfrogs: Good to know. Are there any Oeceoclades available now?


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*FREE T-shirt with this design to the 1st 50 Customers attending this event!*


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

anyone have a bean beetle culture they want to sell me?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok... anyone that's been there before know of any hotels nearby? Me and the lady are probably gonna stay the night.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

oneshot said:


> anyone have a bean beetle culture they want to sell me?


I can bring some for you.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks.

Brian


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Doh! Looks like I'm not making it after all.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks, will have the following available for sale at BJ's Frog Frenzy next Saturday.

(Young froglets - one to 5 weeks oow)
Phyllobates vittatus - $25 each
Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint' - $40 each
Phyllobates aurotaenia '1997 specific imports' also called wideband - $50 each
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' and 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - $35 each
Ameerega pepperi 'Orange' - $50 each

(Juveniles)
Mantella ebenaui - $20 each
Mantella laevigata - $20 each
Ameerega bassleri 'Sapasoa' - $50 each (starting to color up nicely)

(Subadults and adults, some sexable)
Dendrobates auratus 'Highland' - probable pairs for $200, subs to juveniles, $60-$75 each
Dendrobates auratus 'Panama 2004 import'- $50 each
Ranitomeya imitator 'Banded' - $90 each
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - $50 each (older juveniles/subs)

(Proven pairs/trios)
Oophaga pumilio 'El Dorado' 2009 SNDF imports - $350 (1.2 trio)
Oophaga pumilio 'Bastimentos' F1 - $325 (1.1)
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Pasaje Sarajunga' - Proven pairs for $150

Also have an extra 1.1 pair of Gastrotheca riobambae from UE (female has a slightly overlapping lower lip, otherwise fine) - $250


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be there with my whole family, all six of us


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ima be there


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing folks on Sat!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i can't make it, can anyone local transport some frogs for me?


----------

